# Small profile spinnerbait?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Im looking for a QULAITY small profile 3/8oz spinnerbait. Any suggesting would be greatly appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Rooster,

Even though your a Stiller fan, I suggest you try these lures made by strike king. You can miss them, they have a big smiley face Shaw Grigsby on the cover. They come in a few sizes, maybe 3/8, but you can wing them a mile as the weight is all compacted in a small profile. I've caught many a smallie on these, as well as LM and crappie. I know that someone came out with tungsten spinnerbaits that are more compact. I haven't used them, as they tend to be a bit expensive.

Eric


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks Eric!

Do you know if they have a twisted eye, or R bend? Im looking for the twisted eye. *I did a qucik search, and the do have a twisted eye..I'm going to give them a try.

Also...looking for them in Black & Gold....winning colors!


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

The hook on these baits look like a treble hook without the third hook. I think I habe replaced them with a treble hook before, but only if I thorw them in open water. If you use them around cover, leave the hook alone. 

Eric


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

tim poe spinnerbaits and strictly bass spinnerbaits come in sizes that you need. Bass Pro carries some, but Dixie Marine has a huge selection of these spinnerbaits in all colors and more importantly, all sizes and blade combo's. might take a look at the Booyah pond magic spinnerbaits. I know they come in black and yellow as my GF has one even I encouraged to get real colors. She had no idea I was connecting the black and yellow to evil, she just liked the color.


----------

